# PROGRAMMING for mobile (symbian os,java,windows mobile)



## clmlbx (May 28, 2008)

How to do programming for making mobile apps(symbian os,java,windows mobile)







is ui possible in c & c++ .........how ?


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 28, 2008)

yes it is possible in c/c++.i havent tried it yet.you will have to download sdk from manufacturer's website depending on your model (if it is not symbian os).you can get tutorials there.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

For symbian you need the symbian SDK from the official site. For java, most mobiles use j2me, You can find books and tutorials online. For windows mobile, you can use visual studio 2008, which has support for windows mobile application development. You always have MSDN and books for reference.

edit: all major mobile manufacturers like nokia and sony have their own developer forums in their sites. You can use them because they also have tutorials in them for stuff.


----------



## mehulved (May 28, 2008)

Something like *www.symbiantutorial.org/symbian-tutorial/
There's books available on the same too *www.cb-india.com/products.asp?cat=833


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

I would advise you to follow J2ME.


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2008)

I Was Also Asking About 'ui' In Windows (c & C++)

How To Do That


----------



## mehulved (May 28, 2008)

What do you mean by UI in windows? If you're going to run the apps on symbian phone you will need to use their UI tools. If you mean some IDE then Carbide *www.forum.nokia.com/main/resources/tools_and_sdks/carbide/index.html


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

No ppl he wants to know how to show a window... he must have been programming in the DOS c and c++ and now migrating to the real c++ 

There are some methods, choose the best for you -
1. Windows API(Application Programming Interface) - lots of coding but lots of power and flexibility.
2. MFC(Microsoft Foundation Classes) - less coding, almost same power and totally object oriented.
3. Windows Forms - part of .NET framework, less coding, not sure about power and flexibility since learning now, and totally object oriented.


----------



## mehulved (May 28, 2008)

There are many graphics libraries and tookits available to be used with C/C++ for creating GUI, besides what dheeraj mentioned, there are Open Source ones too like GTK+, Qt, tk, svgalib


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 28, 2008)

using flash is much easier .try action script


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2008)

ok downloading everything (sdk ,carbide)and will try and come here with some questions......

how can we interact with windows...disabling any service.........deleting some folder .........making folders..........shutdown............deleting some system files.......changing settings.........................not a virus (maybe a virus) but want to play pranks so..............


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

Ah so thats what you want to do... First learn the basics dude... first learn how to create a console application in C++ for windows. Then you can move on to advanced. You need a good knowledge of API to do all you want...

Okay, strictly for educational purposes. Any questions about how to use APIs? go refer MSDN at msdn.microsoft.com
And given that you are a beginner, try to learn the basics. Dont ask me everything. I really cant explain to you what lpszWndName is  Find a nice book/ebook and learn from that  I recommend Windows Programming by Charles Petzold  One of the classic books in windows programming. Published in 95 but still one of the most read books.

Disabling services - 
*www.codekeep.net/snippets/c906e110-6b30-495a-ad62-b5990b13a66c.aspx
I got this snippet saved on my collection - good one, this. Pretty easy to understand.

Deleting folders - 
Yet another in my collection. 
*www.codeguru.com/cpp/w-p/files/folderdirectorymaintenance/article.php/c8999/

Make folders - _mkdir, _wmkdir, _tmkdir, CreateDirectory(), CreateDirectoryEx(), SHCreateDirectory(), SHCreateDirectroyEx()
Shutdown - ExitWindowsEx, read it before you use it.
Deleting system files - DeleteFile()
Changing settings - be more specific. Registry settings are easy to change.
*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724875(VS.85).aspx

Trust me, these are good learning resources, but frankly, you wont be making a prank program or a virus anytime soon


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

you are so confused?where are you heading?windows programming or mobile programming?


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2008)

I am still a learner ...........just done c and c++...and looking forward with more languages ........java...........


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Dude first decide what you want to do. You finished the c and c++ which you probably practised in turbo c++. That is not enough. The real c++ is what you do in a windows/*nix environment, and first choose what environment you want to learn. Both windows and *nix are completely different, and for windows you have the above languages I suggested, and for *nix, you can see mehulved's post and how you program each one is totally different. So first decide on what to do - java or windows programming or *nix?


----------



## bukaida (Jun 9, 2008)

*PROGRAMMING for mobile (windows mobile 6)*

Guys some serious help sorted for windows mobile 6 programming. I have installed VS2005,
with sp1, windows mobile 6 standard SDK, microsoft Active sink 4.5, .NET CF2. I want to develop an application which will finaly run on ASUS P535 mobile(windows mobile 6 complient). The application has an extensive use of camera API (Grabbing, modifying and sending).It should interact with PC via 802.11 and preferably by a servlet to exchange data with PC. I am little bit familier with VC++ but other things are blank.Where should I start? Any good book available for this purpose?(real book, not e-book or online tutorial because my eye doesnot permit seeing the screen for too long and I donot have any printer).Please help. 

P.S. The ASUS mobile is not yet purchased. If you have a cheaper and better solution, that is also welcome (It should have atleast 2-3 mega pixel camera and wifi).

Eagerly waiting for your reply.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

You start by getting VS 2008 professional, it has more and more features for mobile development. Has all SDKs within it, so no extra downloads. 

Next, get a good book like you said. You can find books at:

*www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=windows+mobile&x=13&y=19

and

*www.google.com/search?client=opera...ming&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 
for programming resources.


----------



## bukaida (Jun 10, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar-- The VS 2005 prof was purchased by the university last year and there is no way they are going to purchase a new one this year  . So I have to do with it.I have installed both the sdk (standard and professional) WM6 as per MSDN guideline and they are running fine with their demo. The only problem is how should I start 

It will be very kind of you if you can suggest any book available as Indian or asian student edition(by TMH or WROX or Pearson or any other indian publishing house) so that I can have it from the local market.

Thank you again for your kind response. Please help.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I'm not into the mobile field, its interesting, but since I dont have a mobile, I find it of no use to me. I think you're better off waiting for someone else to suggest a book. You can just walk into the nearest american book store/landmark/higginbothams and take a look at books. 

If you cant get a book, try to get an ebook via google, or look for code samples on code project, codeguru etc to learn them yourself. Since you said you know VC++ already, its the same thing as windows, but only the APIs differ. I know that since I attended a microsoft seminar about windows mobile programming some months back.


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 12, 2008)

Java is used .


----------

